# Lake Medina



## CaptainFishpond

What is in there? I have heard... walleye, jumbo perch, tons of crappie, big bass, all kinda cats, etc. I've only been there a few times and last time I literally didn't even see a fish.


----------



## sliver138

A few friends and I had a friendly bass tournament there last year. We all fished out of kayaks and all together we caught and released around 50 bass. Biggest bass landed was 18". I haven't hooked into anything to big there but I hear there are some nice bass in the lake. We also caught a couple nice crappie on bass lures. Last fall I over heard a guy at fin talking about a monster Walleye that he caught from Lake Medina.


----------



## Shortdrift

Any perch i have seen are dinks. Nice bass and plenty of them as well as some walleye and crappie. Nice channels.


----------



## ohihunter2014

where is this lake at?


----------



## 1MoreKast

Not sure who told you "Jumbo" perch but there are perch in there. The ones I've caught have been dinks. Crappies should be picking up soon if the warm weather holds. I fished it yesterday and was catching gills with a slip float at 8' down with a VMC wax tail jig and waxie. I personally haven't seen a walleye come out of there but I believe that they are in there. Bass are pretty good in numbers. You can find this lake pretty easily on Google Maps. You can access it off Rt. 18 by Yours Truly restaurant or off Granger Rd...and technically if you know anyone that has the blessing of living on that lake


----------



## CaptainFishpond

It's such a beautiful lake. Super clean water, lots of rock coverage. I need to get out to the middle in a paddle boat or something.


----------



## durpdurp41

Catfish, bluegill, and bass are plentiful in there. Crappie fishing can be good in spurts. I've seen several walleye pulled out of there but I wouldn't call it a "good" walleye lake. Never caught or have seen any perch caught out of there. Not saying they don't exist in just saying I haven't seen any.


----------



## driftfish101

I have caught largemouth out of there puking up stunted perch. Very few walleye. Never stocked in there officially and parks department said someone self stocked some years ago. If you catch one it will be big. Bass fishing isn't near what it used to be. I have seen tons of people take buckets of bass out of that lake. They basically don't enforce anything there. Not even the posted leash law for dogs. Constantly have people throwing balls or sticks in the water for there dogs and don't care if you are fishing. A certain segment of people know that they can get away with taking ng tons of fish out of that lake and it has shown the last couple of years. thanks


----------



## ohihunter2014

driftfish101 said:


> I have caught largemouth out of there puking up stunted perch. Very few walleye. Never stocked in there officially and parks department said someone self stocked some years ago. If you catch one it will be big. Bass fishing isn't near what it used to be. I have seen tons of people take buckets of bass out of that lake. They basically don't enforce anything there. Not even the posted leash law for dogs. Constantly have people throwing balls or sticks in the water for there dogs and don't care if you are fishing. A certain segment of people know that they can get away with taking ng tons of fish out of that lake and it has shown the last couple of years. thanks


Cell phone camera and 1800 poacher if it's posted a certain regulations. Public lake by ne used to have 2 ppl pull this crap and it was regulated by the city and a call to them got us nowhere. Now odnr runs it.


----------



## bdawg

Used to fish there 10 years ago when I worked out that way. Fished the private side while the subdivision was being built. Caught some decent bass in the bays. Caught one small walleye casting off a point in the spring. Lots of rock for them to spawn on. Never caught a crappie there, but then I didn't really try for them. Plenty of small gills in there. Would love to take a kayak out there.


----------



## 1MoreKast

It definitely has potential to be something more than what it really is....I have noticed they put a fishing line bin on top of the stairs which is nice. I think it's an excellent bass, channel cat, and crappie fishery but I would love to see some numbers of healthy perch and eyes come out of there with a little regulation. Also, a small boat ramp for those with canoes and kayaks would seem helpful. I see too many people struggling to pull up there rigs up over the rocks and concrete.


----------



## brad crappie

driftfish101 said:


> I have caught largemouth out of there puking up stunted perch. Very few walleye. Never stocked in there officially and parks department said someone self stocked some years ago. If you catch one it will be big. Bass fishing isn't near what it used to be. I have seen tons of people take buckets of bass out of that lake. They basically don't enforce anything there. Not even the posted leash law for dogs. Constantly have people throwing balls or sticks in the water for there dogs and don't care if you are fishing. A certain segment of people know that they can get away with taking ng tons of fish out of that lake and it has shown the last couple of years. thanks


----------



## brad crappie

Well bud u are right the humans got to it , those are the meat hunters and people blab their mouths on here bout some lakes that just cat take the pressure like smaller lakes! People that go out every time to keep fish are just not raised right! Unless u fish once a month!


----------



## CaptainFishpond

1MoreKast said:


> It definitely has potential to be something more than what it really is....I have noticed they put a fishing line bin on top of the stairs which is nice. I think it's an excellent bass, channel cat, and crappie fishery but I would love to see some numbers of healthy perch and eyes come out of there with a little regulation. Also, a small boat ramp for those with canoes and kayaks would seem helpful. I see too many people struggling to pull up there rigs up over the rocks and concrete.


100% agree with this.


----------



## driftfish101

ohihunter2014 said:


> Cell phone camera and 1800 poacher if it's posted a certain regulations. Public lake by ne used to have 2 ppl pull this crap and it was regulated by the city and a call to them got us nowhere. Now odnr runs it.


That is the big problem. Lake medina ( last I checked) was ran by medina parks and recreation. They have size and bag limit posted. When I called them multiple times about the poaching and dogs they didn't seem to care. I was out there for hours after I called and they never sent anyone out. It is what it is.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

I have heard people say the place gets poached pretty bad. Also heard a ranger say it was stocked with walleye. I Asked when and how many, he had no idea. Did not inspire confidence that it was in fact stocked.

If they had golf cart rentals to get around the trails and a decent dock, it'd be perfect.


----------



## Fishin buddy1

Lake medina used to be a good bass lake. Now, there are mostly 12 to 14 inch bass. Too many people on the shore hauling bass out of there. And a few guys in boats/kayaks who call themselves bass fisherman taking bass out of there. The guy from the city who manages the lake is clueless about managing a fishery. What a waste.


----------



## djrockytop

My buddy and I are hoping to hit this lake up Saturday in our kayaks. I had aspirations of buying one of those new fandangled Bluetooth sonars and mapping that place but I think we will just pitch out and see what happens. I've never fished there so here's hoping something bites and doesn't mind a quick picture before release


----------



## CaptainFishpond

djrockytop said:


> My buddy and I are hoping to hit this lake up Saturday in our kayaks. I had aspirations of buying one of those new fandangled Bluetooth sonars and mapping that place but I think we will just pitch out and see what happens. I've never fished there so here's hoping something bites and doesn't mind a quick picture before release


Let us know how you guys do.


----------



## kapposgd

djrockytop said:


> My buddy and I are hoping to hit this lake up Saturday in our kayaks. I had aspirations of buying one of those new fandangled Bluetooth sonars and mapping that place but I think we will just pitch out and see what happens. I've never fished there so here's hoping something bites and doesn't mind a quick picture before release


Looks like somebody has half of it mapped on navionics. Doesnt look like much structure wise


----------



## 1MoreKast

It's a pretty big bowl with the deepest being back by the old pump house. Lots of weeds but quality bass, crappies, gills and cats. Small perch and elusive walleye but otherwise not a bad lake for the center of Medina. Could be better could be worse.


----------



## twobob

Hit Medina last night. 8 crappie n 4 bass. All came on a road chartreuse roadrunner from shore. Let it sink 6-8 feet and steady retrieve.


----------



## sliver138

Did you make it to Medina.


----------



## djrockytop

Unfortunately not. Buddy had plans Saturday and Sunday we got rained out. Hoping for better weather this weekend


----------



## sliver138

Went to medina lake today. Caught 17 bass from the Kayak. Biggest was just over 2lbs.


----------



## fishing pole

Thanks I'll be there tomorrow. Plan on keeping a bunch


----------



## 25asnyder

No way to mess up a fishery like taking big bass out of it


----------



## nis1

It's not what it used to be and wouldn't be what it is if it had easy access. I pray they never put a launch there.


----------



## sliver138

Soooo saw this today at medina lake.


----------



## bdawg

I'm gonna have to start using bigger lures!


----------



## laynhardwood

Now that's biting off more than you can chew. I typically see a bluegill choked down a dead basses mouth but I have never seen another bass attempt to eat a similar sized bass. Bass are apex predators and will eat anything they can.


----------



## buckzye11

laynhardwood said:


> Now that's biting off more than you can chew. I typically see a bluegill choked down a dead basses mouth but I have never seen another bass attempt to eat a similar sized bass. Bass are apex predators and will eat anything they can.


That may be the case, but I remember reading a article about Bass being found like that and it said it most likely happens when each fish is trying to eat the same baitfish. I like the bit off more then he could chew theory too though.


----------



## laynhardwood

It could be either one. If the bass are converging on the bait from opposite directions, maybe the bigger bass just tried to eat the smaller one also.


----------



## Crg2

Whats boat restrictions oit there


----------



## Rocknut

no motor for sure. There is no boat launch either. You have to carry your kayak up onto the lake.
For you guys asking. This lake is small. It could and probably will get fished out if everyone keeps everything they catch.


----------



## Hookinbassohio28

fishing pole said:


> Thanks I'll be there tomorrow. Plan on keeping a bunch


Why would you take the bass out ? Way to ruin a fishery


----------



## bassclef

Hookinbassohio28 said:


> Why would you take the bass out ? Way to ruin a fishery


Never fails, I see someone leaving with bass every time I fish there.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Took a walk around the lake yesterday and saw more girls than guys fishing...better than Tinder out there


----------



## djrockytop

fishing pole said:


> Thanks I'll be there tomorrow. Plan on keeping a bunch


That ain't country. -Aaron Lewis


----------



## nis1

Looked like freakin portage lakes out there this morning.


----------



## fishing pole

nis1 said:


> Looked like freakin portage lakes out there this morning.


Only way to stop that is keep all you catch


----------



## djrockytop

Took out the kayaks Saturday morning but opted to go to Ledge instead. There were a handful of guys fishing all around the bank and I saw 2 little ones caught all morning.


----------



## CARL510ISLE

Unfortunately in recent years the lake has resulted in exactly what you would expect from increased pressure and current regulations.... most fish under or around the 15" size limit and a small fraction of fish larger. It truly disgusts me that anybody would keep a 5#+ bass especially from a small lake. I've heard a beach and ramp are next. Another lost paradise from poor management......


----------



## icetester

Internet kills honey holes


----------



## laynhardwood

This time of year your not going to whack em beating the banks.


----------



## djrockytop

Went out Saturday morning for about 4 hours. Caught 3 between the two of us, all around the old pump house. The deeper fish finder was marking several from 12-17ft. This explains why we couldn't get any hits near the top. There were folks all around the shoreline fishing, didn't see too many pulled in nor did I see any poaching thankfully. Think we will try Coe on the next excursion.


----------



## 25asnyder

djrockytop said:


> Went out Saturday morning for about 4 hours. Caught 3 between the two of us, all around the old pump house. The deeper fish finder was marking several from 12-17ft. This explains why we couldn't get any hits near the top. There were folks all around the shoreline fishing, didn't see too many pulled in nor did I see any poaching thankfully. Think we will try Coe on the next excursion.


By a pump house in 17fow sounds like a crappie school to me


----------



## Waylontdog

Hookinbassohio28 said:


> Why would you take the bass out ? Way to ruin a fishery


Saw a guy at Hubbard Valley Saturday, 9/9 w/ a bucket full of Bluegill and a beautiful 17" LM. Broke my heart to see that fish in there.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Medina is nothing Special. Wouldn't waste my time there. Been being Fished out for years. Stick to West Branch or Milton


----------



## dumbagain

I was thinking about exploring Lake Medina. If I just wanted to fool around and try for some catfish what do you recommend?


----------



## GET THE NET!

CaptainFishpond said:


> What is in there? I have heard... walleye, jumbo perch, tons of crappie, big bass, all kinda cats, etc. I've only been there a few times and last time I literally didn't even see a fish.


yes I,ve heard there are some huge walleye in medina lake if you can find them.going tomorrow to try my luck jigging for them.


----------



## snag

News reports it’s so flooded you might not even get to a road to launch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

snag said:


> News reports it’s so flooded you might not even get to a road to launch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's for Chippewa Lake.

Medina you'll be fine.


----------



## snag

Ok . But the news people said the opposite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknut

Medina lake is elevated above the normal flow of the Rocky river west branch. Chippewa is not. I've paddled Chip and the inlets and outlets when flooded. Chip is pretty low. Some roads have flood gages on them. Medina lake does not.
Here is a couple pictures of me Kayaking Chippewa lake when flooded in january


----------

